# Seiko 6306-7001



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi all. How rare are these? as I 've just bought one, I hope!!!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Very!!!!

























> The cousin of the 6309, the 6306 is a 150m diver that looks and feels identical to the cushion-cased 6309, but was marketed only in Japan and uses the cal. 6306 movement.
> 
> The cal. 6306 movement has 21J and runs at 21,600 bph. It hacks and has a quickset day/date calendar mechanism with a Japanese/English day wheel.
> 
> ...


Very nice work if it's genuine!!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I hope it is!!!!! I'm very new to all this, however it looked ok to me, the dial didn't look to new and has to same writting on as ones I've seen in galleries. it needs some freshening up as she's showing her age a bit. still at laest she doesn't look too good to be true.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

hippo said:


> I hope it is!!!!! I'm very new to all this, however it looked ok to me, the dial didn't look to new and has to same writting on as ones I've seen in galleries. it needs some freshening up as she's showing her age a bit. still at laest she doesn't look too good to be true.


Nice just read up on all that the SCWF has to tell you Pix & the Shawn series... Let us know how it all goes and enjoy it!!!!!

Wow very cool...























Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

I will. As soon as I get it and then as soon as I learn how to post pics I'll share it with you all, hopefully you won't all laugh at me for buying a lemon!!!! Can't believe i got it, found it tucked away on a corner of the 'bay (kinda makes me a bit scared that no one else found it, or maybe you all did and passed on it!!!)) Time will tell!!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Very nice indeed...
















I would consider that a real score!!!!!!!  

Congrats!!!!

Mike


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

hippo said:


> I will. As soon as I get it and then as soon as I learn how to post pics I'll share it with you all, hopefully you won't all laugh at me for buying a lemon!!!! Can't believe i got it, found it tucked away on a corner of the 'bay (kinda makes me a bit scared that no one else found it, or maybe you all did and passed on it!!!)) Time will tell!!!












I wouldn't have passed on it...


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Well I'm looking forward to seeing it being worn by hippo every Friday on the what are your wearing today post... I certainly think that hippo has been doing his research














If it is what it looks like...   Then it was something that couldn't be walked away from by a true Seikoholic without seriously regretting it...
















Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah I had to bid on it, the voices made me!!!!!!!


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

hippo said:


> Yeah I had to bid on it, the voices made me!!!!!!!


Listen to the voices...
























Oh and put down that very sharp Axe... This isn't Amitiville!























Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Hippo









A rare one indeed , fingers crossed mate


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Nice one Hippo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed!!!!!























So what sort of 22mm Strap do you fancy then??? Bracelet.... Rubber... Leather... Nato type???

I'm really happy that you've started off this well...

I started off with a 6105-8110... Which is always going to be one of my favourites I have 4 of them!

But this 6306 is a seriously cool watch and not in too bad a nick either... Hope it's all that it promises... To me it looks pretty genuine... And I think it's a bit of alright!!!







No citrus fruit... Just a nice piece of Japanese steel... No I'm not going to go into 'Kill Bill' mode About Japanese Steel!!!!! But this has got to form one of the centre pieces of any collection of Seikos!

Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind words and your help. As soon as i get it and then work out how to post pics you guys can see it.

Not sure about the strap, is it considered bad sport to put her on a non original strap? Kinda like the NATOs


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

I think that it would be a shame not to wear it and having seen the bracelet that is coming with it which looks like it's a 18mm on a 22mm lug width... You'll have to decide on an alternative strap...

I wear my 6309-704x which has the same sized case as the 6306-7001 on a Rhino... But either the NATO style or a nice sporty leather strap will suit it very well... If you a Bracelet fan it's possible to fit a good 22mm... Take a look at Jason's 'Lumpy' Bracelet on his 6309-704x or source a Seiko Oyster or Jubilee... Whichever feels 'right' even a Rubber strap! Very few of mine are on their 'factory' straps...

Do a search on the forum for 6309 and see the variety of straps being worn with that style case and see what takes your fancy [Changing your preference on which strap to wear is how you'll start to build up a 'spare' strap box...














]

Mike


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

How is the 6306-7001 behaving????









Do you find that the Cushion cased diver is just sooooooooo comfortable on the wrist!























Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

It's doing great, settled down and lost only 6 seconds the other day!!! I then didn't wear it for a couple of days, which upset her and she threw a strop, losing over 30 seconds!! So today she's getting some wrist time to cheer her up









Yes it is soooooooo comfortable from the second you put it on, love it


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

hippo said:


> It's doing great, settled down and lost only 6 seconds the other day!!! I then didn't wear it for a couple of days, which upset her and she threw a strop, losing over 30 seconds!! So today she's getting some wrist time to cheer her up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like the Seiko 6306 is going to be a keeper then...







I think you could easily build a really nice collection around just that 1 piece... 

Mike


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah she's a keeper!!!!!! Some TLC is coming her way I think


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

hippo said:


> Yeah she's a keeper!!!!!! Some TLC is coming her way I think


Yes some sympathetic cleaning & servicing will have it looking like a really nice vintage diver...
















So you now have a 6306... 7002... Monster










Mike


----------

